# Is Infiniband supported under FreeBSD?



## chodong (Sep 15, 2010)

I am interested in moving away from Ethernet to Infiniband but I have found no trace of
Infiniband support under FreeBSD.

Can anyone recommend a hardware/software solution for FreeBSD 8.1?

Thanks.


----------



## joel@ (Sep 15, 2010)

There is no infiniband support right now, but it's being worked on.


----------



## chodong (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Joel.

Could you direct me to the project pages/wiki?

I'm hoping to find out the beta ETA and what ib h/w the project will use as a reference/initial implementation.

Thanks,


----------



## joel@ (Sep 16, 2010)

The only thing I can point you at is the ofed dir in svn: http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/projects/ofed/


----------



## chodong (Sep 16, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much. I'll keep monitoring the progress.


----------



## Adrculda (Apr 20, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Adrculda (Jun 26, 2012)

Adrculda said:
			
		

> Any updates?


It*'*s been four months and no reply?


----------

